
Ask HN: S-expression based vector graphics editor? - kasbah
I saw a link on HN a while back which showed a demo of an online s-expression based vector graphics editor.<p>It had a text panel, with data in an s-expression format and a graphics panel and you could change the code to change the graphics.<p>Can&#x27;t find this again with the any of the search tools. Anyone remember it or know of something similar?
======
azeirah
You're talking about sketch-n-sketch [https://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/releases/index.h...](https://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/releases/index.html)

~~~
kasbah
Yes, this looks like it. Thanks very much!

